# Info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0 (b3)



## msaiashwin (Feb 23, 2011)

asus made this announcement check this out:

1. For Motherboards: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

2. For Notebooks: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

3. For Asus desktops: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


The news shows how to distinugish between old and the new products of sandy bridge.. 

They also told that they will start shipping the boards from this week...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

great news, thanks for posting


----------



## Vishw (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

So whom should I contact for the replacement? Delta, where I purchased my mobo? or is there any Asus centers in Pune which will be doing replacements?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

I am Glad !! Seems my new rig is coming soon !!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*



Vishw said:


> So whom should I contact for the replacement? Delta, where I purchased my mobo? or is there any Asus centers in Pune which will be doing replacements?



*blogs.intel.com/technology/2011/01...aign=Feed:+TechnologyIntel+(Technology@Intel)


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

another good news.. Also came to know that the sandy bridge processors like i7 2600k, i5 2500k..will be available from next week in india. My shop guy told me this good news as he found it out directly from intel india. He also told me that i7 2600k will cost me 16.2k+ taxes..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

^^ They are already available in india since the past 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

i am posting this question wherever possible...pls tell me as to when i can buy the damn comp..its been close to 3 months now..& i am without a comp...should i ask stores like primeabgb whether they have revised ones??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

^^ Go ahead with PrimeABGB , SMC and try theitwares, theitdepot.com too.


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

Also check dis ASUS Indian site. They are listing all the asus p67 boards as rev 3.0 b3 stepping ready. I guess the boards will be available this week.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards


Also MSI launched an event called MSI sandy Bravo. Only for the users of  INDIA/Indonesia/ Malaysia/Philippines/Singapore/Thailand/Vietnam. From March tp may 2011. Check this:

MSI Sandy Bridge, Bravo!

I guess MSI Fixed B3 boards should also be available this week.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*



furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Go ahead with PrimeABGB , SMC and try theitwares, theitdepot.com too.



thanks...enquired at primeabgb for the revised motherboards,they did know about it but i don't think they have it in stock,they took my number though...

the reason y i am hurrying up is because now i have to now go to a cybercafe to use computers...so i need it as soon as possible...


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

^^ well, at the most you can wait for a week and within that time, it'll reach. Why can't you try with theitwares and theitdepot? They sure got some information and if not, then have a look at newegg, whether it's available there or not.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

and what abt the z68 mobos....are they available too??


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

Nope....... Still in progress and will be out in next few months IIRC


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

few more months....aahhhh!!!!
well guess then i can get a cell phone before the upgrade.....


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

I mailed Delta about this, he replied "Asus has not yet launched the new bugfree version of this board, its expected by March end / Apr Mid. Asus will swap once this is available."


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

@Vishw: I spoke to the rashi guy directly..He spoke to the head office in bombay and told me that the boards will be available in the next 10 days..

And for the information ASUS has already launched the bug free boards.. Check the asus indian site. All of them have a rev3.0 b3 sticker..

Did you buy your board from Deltapage online? Probably he might be getting his stocks later..


----------



## Vishw (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

^^ That's good news! If possible, can you pls ask him about the exchange of the affected mobos? How's that procedure gonna be exactly?


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

@vishw. K I will try to find out.. anyway wat do u think about the asus maximus iv extreme?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*



Vishw said:


> ^^ That's good news! If possible, can you pls ask him about the exchange of the affected mobos? How's that procedure gonna be exactly?



Take your purchase invoice and board. Give it to them, and they'll provide you with a new one. This is what i heard from my local dealer.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

Give it to whom? I hope there are Asus centers in Pune so that I can do this locally.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

From where you purchased.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

I purchased it online, that shop is in Chennai & I live in Pune!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

then go to ASUS Distributer, and talk to him. Surely, he will replace it for you. If you find any issue with that, call up the online shop and enquire them abt the procedure, in case your local vendor refused.


Chennai, means Deltapage or theitdepot?


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

By ASUS Distributer, you mean Rashi? I don't know if they've a center in Pune. I'll check it out. Will any local Asus authorized vender will do the exchange?

Delta Peripherals from Chennai.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

No, not any local ASUS Auth vendor. I guess you have to travel to Mumbai to het your board replaced.

Call up Delta Page and enquire  them. And AFAIK, they are the last ones to get the new rev boards in stock.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

So only service centers will do the swap? Google says there is a Rashi Peripherals Pvt Ltd at MG Road, Pune. I'll try calling 'em. But online info is ofter outdated. So let's see.

Really? Coz when SB arrived here Delta was the first one to put it up on their site at very reasonable rates. That's why I bought frm 'em.

& I've mailed Delta, he said he'll get back to me with the info.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Everyone check dis out..info regarding fixed sandy bridge rev 3.0(b3)*

^^

Wait for their reply to know the details. Coz some guy in TE said, for delta, the shipment will be arrived very late. Wait and see.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

There is a Rashi service centre in Pune: 
412, 4th Floor, Sterling Centre, M G Road, Camp, Pune - 020 26054255

Call them up or confirm. If you require to go somewhere else in Pune, I am sure they can provide you with any detail. But first check if they even have newer rev boards. One wouldn't really expect untill the end of this month- or the start of next month.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 2, 2011)

just a heads up...the revised boards are now available at primeabgb...they confirmed it...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 2, 2011)

Ronnie11 said:


> just a heads up...the revised boards are now available at primeabgb...they confirmed it...



I am on a call with them. You are getting it, *but Ashok said those are not the one with B3 stepping.* Ask for complete info before posting. Yes you have to confirm if its a B3 stepping.


----------



## msaiashwin (Mar 10, 2011)

Asus p67 b3 boards are available on ebay.in but are quite overpriced. But it seems like other online sites like smc might have them soon

Check these links:
eBay India: ASUS PC Motherboard Maximus IV Extrem For Intel CPU i7 (item 180635872928 end time 12-Mar-2011 18:49:00 IST)

p67, Intel CPU Motherboards items at low prices on eBay India

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 03:13 PM ----------

Please check the link above.


----------



## Vishw (Mar 10, 2011)

Check out the below link: [I think it's a US based forum]

ASUS RMA is up - Page 14 - [H]ard|Forum

Some of those guys have already received their replacements! & here in India, no news whatsoever!


----------



## ghantaukay (Mar 18, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> Asus p67 b3 boards are available on ebay.in but are quite overpriced. But it seems like other online sites like smc might have them soon
> 
> Check these links:
> eBay India: ASUS PC Motherboard Maximus IV Extrem For Intel CPU i7 (item 180635872928 end time 12-Mar-2011 18:49:00 IST)
> ...



eBAY does NOT HAVE the revised mobos. They only have the pics of mobos with B3 stepping stickers but they too are waiting for the mobos to get to them.I rang one of these sellers on ebay and he said Yes he had the revised B3 mobos and accordingly I placed the order online and paid him the full amount on 12th March 2011 (many-shoppe at ebay). Till now he has not shipped the mobo and today when I charged him about the delay he confessed that he does not have the b3 mobo and he is still waiting for it like anyone else. I would like to punch him on the groin for making me wait so long like this. So readers beware of ebay.They will lead you on and dupe you like I have been duped.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 18, 2011)

^
Dude, you wont belive me, but I was the one who educated SMC about the B3 board, over phone. I placed my order with SMC on 28th Feb 2011. And just like ebay, SMC was telling they can get the board in 10 days. After I repeatedly bugged them to send me the B2 stepping version as I cannot wait for a month, SMC atlast told me that they did not have any idea when they will be able to get the B3 stepping board.
I was then told that the B3 stepping boards will be available only in the first week of April. Talk about messing up electronics. Truthfully, it is Intel whom you should kick in their groin.
Another member here had called up SMC itself and was told that B3 stepping will be available only in the SECOND week of April, which makes it another disturbing news. So I am not sure if I will be able to get the B3 stepping board in April. I am already thinking if I can ask SMC to cancel my order of that Asus P8P67 DELUXE so that I can buy the Z68 chipset that will be released in May 
I do know it sounds crazy, but it is better to go in for latest tachnology after a month's wait rather than P67.


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry for bumping old thread.

How to identify B3 stepping Intel motherboards?


----------



## rishitells (Apr 6, 2011)

hii guys... I've just ordered Intel DH67BL without B3 stepping, from a vendor here.
What should I do now? For how long Intel is replacing their boards? And will the board have noticeable and serious problems?


----------

